# How to choose sex toys?



## natureoflove (Jul 5, 2013)

with the prevalence of sex toys, a large number of young adult begin to use sex toys when they are enjoying the fantastic moments, since there are so many kind of sex toys, it is difficult to choose a toy which have a good tradeoff between price and utility, so anybody here could give me some suggestions, thank you


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Are you a man or a woman? Married? How long? What does your partner think?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

my wife likes the rabbits, I just ordered her a new one to try


----------



## whathappenedtome (Nov 4, 2013)

We got into the toys about 6 months ago. We will just try new ones out. Some are good, some not so much. The process of shopping does wonders for the libido though.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

After the wifes toy died about a year ago I told her to pick one out from amazon or wherever and she kept putting it off saying she did not know, so I went to amazon and went by reviews and bought three and she got pissed at me for doing it. Well they arrived at house and I threw the box under the bed, still mad. Anyway I came home the next day, went to bed and low and behold she had opened the box and installed batteries, needless to say she was not mad anymore


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Just ordered the Thrill by We-Vibe. Cannot wait to try it!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> Just ordered the Thrill by We-Vibe. Cannot wait to try it!


enjoy:smthumbup:


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

rush said:


> enjoy:smthumbup:


I'm going to try! Lol. Read and watched a few reviews, apparently this thing is amazing. Woo hoo! :smthumbup:


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I have to admit I looked at it too, looks like it rocks


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

Is Lelo the one that costs over a hundred bucks? And it has a part that moves around under a smooth thin layer?

Some sex toy places have great staff who have either tried the toys or had their friends try them. Usually they have sales people come in and demonstrate things and then they can get feedback from regular customers. If you aren't too shy a good sex you store is a good start. 
Or the sites online that have reviews are helpful.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't know which one to buy? Buy them all!


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Don't know which one to buy? Buy them all!


YES PLEASE!! 

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

It might be good to start off small and unassuming, like a legitimate back massager. Also a small bullet style vibe can be a good choice as well. If you both like it then buy something larger and try different ones. 

The first real vibe I bought my wife was from Fun Factory. It died after only 3 months and a couple dozen uses. I got a second one from FF that also died after a couple months. I won't be buying any more of their powered toys (however their Share looks intriguing).

If you want to go big the Hitachi Magic Wand is the mother of them all. It's powerful, addicting and huge.


----------

